# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Hà Nội mùa hoa cải sớm - Đi chơi ở Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Năm nay hoa cải như nở sớm hơn thường lệ. Mới đầu tháng 11 những vườn cải ở xung quanh khu vực cầu Thanh Trì (Hà Nội) đã bắt đầu khoe sắc.



Các bạn nữ cũng muốn tự mình được bấm máy lưu những hình đẹp
Không có “lời hẹn”, mùa cải năm nay bất chợt đến sớm nên chỉ lác đác vài nhóm may mắn biết đến. Đã “rập rình” từ trước, khi thoáng nhìn thấy các vườn cải đã có ngồng và chờ đợi đến khi những cánh đồng ngập tràn trong những thảm hoa cải vàng rực rỡ.

Những bông cải mang ánh vàng thiếu nữ phản chiếu bầu trời thu xanh thẳm luôn là cảm hứng bất tận của người yêu hoa và từ đây những shot ảnh đẹp cũng có dịp ra đời.

Những hình ảnh tuyệt đẹp về mùa hoa cải ở Hà Nội:


Các bạn trẻ lựa chọn "đạo cụ" chụp hoa cải


Kết vòng nguyệt quế


Phút ngẫu hứng


Mỗi mùa hoa là một kỷ niệm…


Một không gian lãng mạn cho tình yêu đôi lứa

Theo: Lam Thanh / tuoitre.vn
Cùng khám phá các địa điểm *đi chơi ở Hà Nội* - *di cho o Ha Noi*

----------


## rose

chụp ảnh ở đây thích nhể

----------


## h20love

hôm nào ra đây chụp mới dc

----------


## phukien88_kd

chỗ này chụp ảnh cưới thì đẹp

----------


## lovetravel

chuẩn luôn
chụp ảnh cưới ở đây quá tuyệt

----------


## khanhszin

bao giờ mới cưới mà ra đây chụp ảnh

----------


## anhduc83

Năm nào vào vụ, bà con cũng xô nhau đến đây chụp choẹt, đôi khi làm hỏng hết cả Hoa Cải

----------

